# Fish Salad?



## DennyR (Aug 24, 2008)

We've all had tuna salad--some better than others, but I got to wondering. Has anyone made a fish salad with bluefish or flounder? Thanks!


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

Used flounder, salmon, rockfish, halibut, salmon, and trout with various results. Generally not too bad. Never used blues because we didn't have them that far north.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

fish salad is good with most fish, particularly if it's been grilled first.
add a touch of lemon or lime to keep it fresh for a coupla days.

also, you can convert your leftover fish to fish cakes. just do what you would do for crab cakes...........yum!


----------



## reeldoc (Apr 4, 2005)

My wife and make fish salad from bluefish and spanish mackerel, fillet like normal and cut out the dark oil line and steam the fillets until firm, let cool and flake apart with a fork mix in a bowl with whatever ingredients you like in tuna salad and enjoy. Learned this down in Hatteras years back from an oldtimer and I gotta tell ya we liked it more than tuna. My wife uses dijonaise instead of mayo, adds a little zing to it.


----------

